# Flame Moss



## djbarsanti (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey Gang,
I have a nice little planted 5g nano tank doing really well, just upgrade the crappy stock light to a Finnex Planted + and am really happy with the difference in brightness. I allready see that my java fern and java moss have perked up.

My question is regarding some flame moss that I've glued to a piece of driftwood. It's quite yellow at the base and doesn't seem to want to stay on the driftwood. Does this take just a bit of patience on my part? My goal is to get it nice bright and green and grabbing that driftwood tightly but so far not much luck. I'm using Flourish on it as per directions. Just curious what others have to say about this kind of moss, is it a little tougher then java moss? And do you think it can recover?

Here's a picture of what I'm talking about;


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

From what I've read mosses tend to die a little where glued to wood, a tiny dab should be used not a large blob. Flame moss seems to be a little more delicate than java moss. I've noticed it does better in mid to low 70s than the 80sF.
I tried my flame moss onto the driftwood using low poundage clear fishing line, not a fan of the glue or yogurt technique for moss adhering myself.
Side note: love that itty bitty marimo


----------



## djbarsanti (Oct 30, 2015)

I totally agree with using the fishing/sewing line and I regret not having done that. This is my first ever aquarium (brand new to the hobby) so I'm learning some growing pains as I go. I'll leave it go for a few months (unless it just dies off completely) and see what happens but my second try if I have to, I'll tie it down. I figure as long as I see some green, there is hope!

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## djbarsanti (Oct 30, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> From what I've read mosses tend to die a little where glued to wood, a tiny dab should be used not a large blob. Flame moss seems to be a little more delicate than java moss. I've noticed it does better in mid to low 70s than the 80sF.
> I tried my flame moss onto the driftwood using low poundage clear fishing line, not a fan of the glue or yogurt technique for moss adhering myself.
> Side note: love that itty bitty marimo


Follow up;

The tips of my flame moss is growing nicely already with a better light and some ferts, no real change in the yellow portions though. Once it's grown out a bit, I'm hoping I can clean up this driftwood a bit, remove the moss, cut off the yellow bits and then tie it down properly. Any issues doing that? I'm assuming the brown bits may not come back and that it won't affect it too much to cut it off and just keep the nice green bits which should continue to grow nicely (hopefully). Make sense?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

As long as you do not tie it tightly (think of the moss like your arm-don't cut off circulation, just hold it down) it does great.


----------



## djbarsanti (Oct 30, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> As long as you do not tie it tightly (think of the moss like your arm-don't cut off circulation, just hold it down) it does great.


Should I trim that yellow bit off or might it recover and go green?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

I believe the yellow part is dead. If it was brown I've seen brown bits have new growth in 1-2 weeks. But yellow I'm _pretty _sure means dead parts-no new growth on that section, so go ahead and trim it.


----------



## djbarsanti (Oct 30, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> I believe the yellow part is dead. If it was brown I've seen brown bits have new growth in 1-2 weeks. But yellow I'm _pretty _sure means dead parts-no new growth on that section, so go ahead and trim it.


Ok sounds good, I trimmed it all down and tied it around the driftwood like I should have done in the first place... I'll post an update in a few weeks once it's hopefully filled in some.

Thanks again for the advice


----------

